# The Next Food Network Star!



## candlelitdinner (Jun 7, 2007)

does anyone _love_ this show as much as i do?

who's going to be our next batali, emeril, rachael ray? whoever it is, i'm so tuned into this show right now. it's on sundays @ 9pm on the Food Network (obviously).
so gear up to veg out on sunday evenings before you have to start the week all over again. i work with them, so i have the inside scoop.

so lets hear it, who do _yoooou_ want to win?


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

did u see the last one when JAG freeked out because the ovens werent working so he deepfried the meat loaf.


----------



## shaolin bushido (Aug 3, 2005)

JAG .... my Marine brouva ..... *sigh* .... People make mistakes but you seem to be havin problems with learning from them.

I'll stop by down in Havelock and get you to whip some of your Latino Fusion up for me.

Semper Fi.


----------



## shaolin bushido (Aug 3, 2005)

He didn't have much choice and besides .... they ended up lovin it!


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, looks like Amy wins. IMHO they should call it "Amy's Secrets"


----------



## lady dewinters (Jul 26, 2007)

I see her all over the place, she's got cooking show / talk show / magazines / membership website. I like her and think she's a great tv personality, however, I don't understand why she's SO popular. I've seen other cooking hosts and restaurant reviewers who're quite charasmatic. What makes her so special that she could be the next Oprah?


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

I really like watching Rachel Ray on tv. She's got a great sunshine personality. Hope that she does very well with her own shows. She's very cute too!


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

She has a great crew behind her- esp. the marketing dept.


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree, she's got a great marketing crew behind her or else she wouldn't be as popular as she is now. Just like Martha Stewart.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

All I have to say is 




Yum-O!


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL LOL I remember reading somewhere that she made like $6 mil last year???


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

She only made $6m last year? I thought she'd make more. If she ever comes out with her own publicly traded company like Martha Stewart then I'm buying in. If Martha who's in her 60s can start a company worth hundreds of millions then imagine how much a young and beautiful personality like Rachel Rey can be worth!


----------

